# We've got wedgies: please recommend underwear/bike shorts



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

My just-turned 5 year old CONSTANTLY complains of wedgies now. We've tried various brands and cuts of underwear (some more on the brief - more coverage - side, some on the bikini side).

In your experience, would bike shorts be better? I'm thinking it depends on the shorts themselves; if they have a seam running right on the crotch they will be just as bad (if not worse). But if they have a seperate piece for the crotch they might be better. We're not rich so I hoped to get recommendations before going crazy buying/ordering things. Specific brands/links would be awesome.


----------



## phillychiquita (Feb 14, 2006)

The Hanna Andersson unders are NOT cheap, but are so so soft and no wedgies.
Its like $20 for three pairs, but after going through so many other cheaper pairs that my dd discarded after one wear, or hated because of the edging and seams, I think they were so well worth it.
We like the hipster size - they are not too big/high rise so she still feels like she has same as other kids she sees at school, but not so small that they give her wedgies or seem too hoochy-mama.

And, They dont seem to budge at all if the size is right.

http://www.hannaandersson.com/catego...ls%20Underwear

Good luck!


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

We have a wedgie queen here as well.

The Children's Place has nice underwear, although if you've tried so many options, they may not be much help.

What about going up or down a size?

V


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the Hanna Anderson recommendation! I'm definitely willing to pay $20/3 pair of good underwear, but didn't want to spend another dime on a waste. I will look into this (but also wait to see if there are other recommendations as well).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
We have a wedgie queen here as well.

The Children's Place has nice underwear, although if you've tried so many options, they may not be much help.

What about going up or down a size?

V

Well, ok, maybe not "so many" options. Two. LOL. It just felt like a lot to me.

We recently went up a size, so I'm thinking the size must be ok. She's a peanut, so she just went up from her 2/3T size to the 4/5T size (she just turned 5 and she wears a 4T in clothing in general). We were amiss about the underwear; we didn't really notice it was getting small until she called our attention to it. But the new underwear should be fine size-wise, I would imagine! She's tiny (34 pounds) so I doubt she went from the 2/3T size to a 6.

Of course it's possible we have a sensory issue or something, I don't know. Actually, now that I think about it, we're having similar issues with shoes. We bought her new shoes about 6 or 8 weeks ago, and they were great until a couple of weeks ago when suddenly she complained they didn't fit her anymore. (I can't even get her to wear one for 2 seconds so I can feel for her toe and check the size). We ended up buying her yet another pair of shoes. (Same size, I think, but entirely different - sneakers as opposed to slip-on shoes).

Ah, well, anyway that's probably all irrelevant. I kind of miss the days when I could just put her in whatever *I* felt like, lol.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hanes Briefs advertise themselves as being "wedgie free". Target has them on sale for $5.50 right now. Have you tried those?

The other thing to think about is size. Is she in a regular 4/5 for undies or a 4T/5T. I think the regular 4/5 are actually a bit narrower and might fit her better, regardless of brand.

Overall though, Hanna Andersson stuff is worth the money.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Another vote for Hanna Anderssen. They wear like iron. I think we're on the same set I bought 2-1/2 years ago. They were a little large then, and they're a little small now. Time for new ones.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

For a cheaper alternative try boys underpants (if she's willing). I got my dd some boys undies because they have a wide leg and waist band and don't give her wedgies. Basically they have more substance to them than girl's underwear. They don't look that different than boy cut girl panties, and nobody has mentioned to her that they are for boys yet. They look darn cute too.


----------



## Dukey25 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am convinced there is some strange evil plot with girls underwear. The solution in our house was to go up a size. My DD wears a 4 in clothes but a 6 in underwear. Boys underwear are sized better if she is willing. I find my sons do not have the same problem. I even wore guys undies for awhile now I too just upsize. I wear a small in everything except underwear.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

We recently made the switch to Hanna b/c DD complained constantly! And not a peep since.

If you call their outlet stores directly, sometimes they have them there for WAY cheaper, and you can buy them over the phone and ship them to you. Check the website ahead of time, though, so you know what size/style you're looking for.

-e


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Another vote for hanna - insider tip







call the outlet and order from them for a much better price!


----------



## crowcaw (Jan 16, 2009)

My 5 yo does have a sensory thing around clothes and wedgies were a big problem. Hanna Andersson and Boden work for her. Both have lasted very very well. The only comfortable shorts we've found for her have been Hanna Andersson too, the bike shorts.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Is she putting them on the right way? My dd complained about wedgies but she also put her underwear on for the longest time. You might also try going a size up also, that really helped my dd.


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

Another vote for Hanna and also agree with the outlet tip. A couple of years ago they had an absolutely crazy sale on some colors for like $5 per 3-pair pack. We stocked up then and luckily DD has been wearing the same size for years!

Holli


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

I know what you mean OP. We had to go with boxer briefs. They are super hard to find for girls, but you can have them custom made with girl fabrics, or order them from some European type boutiques, then tend to be more gender neutral..ie no fly opening


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Great, I think I'm sold on Hanna! Our nearest outlet is in Kittery, ME, and though I was an hour from there a couple weeks ago (darn!!!) it's not in driving distance from home. So I can call up the outlet and ask them if they ship? That would be very cool.

The big thing I'm trying to do is avoid looking at their other clothes so I don't drive us into the poorhouse when I place my order. Just underwear! That's all she needs! (LOL).


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

Yea, just call the outlet.. any of them and ask what they have available. I've bought lots of things over the phone just calling and asking questions like "what style playdresses in size 100 do you have?" etc. They are super helpful and will likely know right away if they have unders available.

Holli


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks! I didn't shop around, I just called the Kittery outlet. They have the undies on sale for 3.60something (I think..) each. I bought 6 pair. And 2 pair of socks, not on sale ($5 EACH!! OMG!!). Cool! I'll be sure to report back what DD thinks of them when they arrive.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Hanes Briefs advertise themselves as being "wedgie free". Target has them on sale for $5.50 right now. Have you tried those?
.

These are not wedgie free. It seems to me that they just made the openings for the leg tighter. Somehow my DD still gets a mega wedgie after a few minutes. Fortunately she does not mind. I fear that she will like wearing thongs when she gets older!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

We got the underwear and socks today, and yes, they are like tanks! I couldn't believe the quality of the stitching. Can you tell we're normally attired by WalMart?

DD is happily wearing a pair right now. I think they are going to fit her for another 2 years, minimum - yet they fit fine now too. We have 6 pair, which should be more than adequate.

The socks are a little too long for her, so she might not be able to wear them this year. I mean, the distance between the toe and the heel area is too long, so there will be bunching at one end or another. We'll see how it goes. For now, she doesn't need socks yet (weather still warm).


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Glad they are working for you! I've been given a hard time by some friends...oh you do hanna undies...but really by the time all is said and done I save money on them if I buy from the outlet!


----------

